

The Growing Threat from an EMP Attack - aycangulez
http://online.wsj.com/articles/james-woolsey-and-peter-vincent-pry-the-growing-threat-from-an-emp-attack-1407885281

======
valarauca1
Please don't link paywalled articles.

